
Drugmakers allegedly inflated prices over 1k% and 44 states are now suing - MilnerRoute
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/11/us-states-accuse-teva-and-other-drugmakers-of-colluding-to-inflate-prices-over-1000percent.html
======
MiddleEndian
Glad that they managed to find individual defendants. The corporate veil is
too often present to protect malicious actors.

------
fallingfrog
Considering that many people have literally died as the result of this, what
are the chances they’ll get any more than a slap on the wrist?

------
reallytho9
Gosh, you could just knock me over with a feather.

